# مصطلحات العقود و الادارة باللغتين الانكليزية و العربية الجزء الأول



## باسم منلا (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
وجدت في أحد المواقع لتعليم اللغة الانكليزية قائمة ببعض المصطلحات المهمة في مجال الادارة.
أحببت أن أنقلها لكم وهي :
مصطلحات في العقود
Force .......... سريان
Effect .......... نفاذ

come into, go into or enter into

come into force .......... تصبح سارية المفعول
enter into force .......... يبدأ سريان مفعولها
come into effect .......... تصبح سارية المفعول
enter into effect .......... يبدأ سريان مفعولها

بالنظر للتعابير نرى أن:

1.معظمها يضم حرف الجر into
2.معظمها يضم الفعل enter
3.تضم أسماء متكررة مثل force, enter
4.تضم أفعال متكررة أخرى مثل bring,, go, come, take

و بتحليل الجدول يتضح لنا ما يلي:

1.enter into force .......... يدخل حيز التنفيذ، يبدأ سريان مفعولها، يبدأ سريانها، تصبح سارية
2.entry into operation .......... الدخول إلى حيز العمل، تفعيل عمل، بدأ عمل، دخول، وجود، اشتراك
3.put into practice .......... يضع موضع التنفيذ أو التطبيق 
4.coming into play .......... تبدأ العمل أو تتدخل، تبدأ نشاطها، تنشط، تلعب أو تأخذ دورا
5.entry into force .......... سريان ، دخول حيز التنفيذ
6.enter into effect .......... يبدأ سريانها، يبدأ سريان مفعولها، تصبح نافذة
7.incorporate into legislation .......... يضمن أو يدرج أو يترجم في التشريعات
8. enter into a contract .......... يتعاقد، يبرم عقدا، يدخل في عقد
9.enter into agreement .......... يبرم اتفاقية، يعقد اتفاق، يدخل طرفا في اتفاقية
10. bring it into force .......... يجعلها تدخل حيز التنفيذ، يجعلها سارية أو نافذة، يفعلها
11.come into force .......... يدخل حيز التنفيذ، تصبح سارية، يبدأ العمل بقانون
12.take effect .......... تصبح سارية المفعول، تصبح نافذة، يبدأ إنفاذها
13.bring into effect .......... يجعله نافذا، يدخل حيز التنفيذ
14.go into Effect .......... تصبح نافذة
15.come into effect .......... تصبح نافذة، تدخل حيز التنفيذ أو التطبيق ، يبدأ العمل بأحكام أو قوانين أو قواعد



1.أن force تعني " سريان".
2.أن effect تعني "نفاذ".
3.أن enter تعني عادة "يبدأ أو يدخل".
4.أن enter تعني "يبرم" عندما تتبع بكلمتي agreement or contract (يبرم اتفاقية، يبرم عقدا)
5.أن come into, go into لهما نفس المعنى بمعنى "تصبح"
مصطلحات الادارة :​​quality procedures : إجراءات لضمان النوعية 
outdated systems and procedures : إجراءات متخلفة
teaching tool : أداة تعليم
performance management : إدارة الأداء
property management : إدارة الأملاك
quality management : إدارة الجودة
policy management : إدارة السياسات
Department of Economic and Social : إدارة الشؤون الاقتصادية والاجتماعية
( Affairs (DESA
contract management : إدارة العقود
operation management : إدارة العمليات
******* management : إدارة المحتوى
human resources management and training : إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب
resource management : إدارة الموارد
portfolio management : إدارة حافظة الاستثمارات
performance- oriented management : إدارة موجهة نحو الأداء
on- street parking management : إدارة وقوف السيارات في الشوارع
management tools : أدوات الإدارة
lending instruments : أدوات الإقراض
electronic signature tools : أدوات توقيع إلكتروني
stakeholders : أصحاب المصلحة
assets and liabilities : أصول والتزامات
policy framework : إطار للسياسات
management and financial frameworks : أطر إدارية ومالية
reuse : إعادة استعمال
restructuring public administration : إعادة هيكلة الإدارة العامة
restructuring : إعادة هيكلة
Barcelona declaration : إعلان برشلونة
pilot work : أعمال استطلاعية
control purposes : أغراض الضبط
international best practices : أفضل الممارسات الدولية
on- line mediation : إمكانية الوساطة عن طريق الإنترنت
managing information systems : أنظمة إدارة المعلومات
internal control systems : أنظمة الضبط الداخلي
accounting systems : أنظمة المحاسبة
computerized information systems : أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة
decision support systems : أنظمة دعم اتخاذ القرار
accrued expenditure : إنفاق متحقق
country goals : أهداف قطرية
shared goals : أهداف مشتركة
balance sheet : أوراق ميزانية
job description : أوصاف الوظائف
key priority : أولوية رئيسية
monopoly : احتكار
liability containment : احتواء الالتزامات
flexible responses : استجابات مرنة
cost recovery : استرداد الكلفة
(International Federation of Accountants (IFAC : الإتحاد الدولي للمحاسبين
office automation : الأتمتة المكتبية
consensus : الإجماع
formal rules : الأحكام الرسمية
financial performance : الأداء المالي
performance : الأداء
modern management : الإدارة الحديثة
fiscal management : الإدارة المالية
social inclusion : الإدماج الاجتماعي
electronic tools : الأدوات الإلكترونية
accounting reform : الإصلاح المحاسبي
reform : الإصلاح
total assets : الأصول الكلية
electronic kiosks : الأكشاك الإلكترونية
security : الأمان
public funds : الأموال العامة
capital expenditure : الإنفاق الرأسمالي
current expenditure : الإنفاق الراهن
public expenditure : الإنفاق العام
aggregate spending : الإنفاق الكلي
expenditure : الإنفاق
depreciation : الإهتلاك
European Union : الاتحاد الأوروبي
cross boundary communication : الاتصال عبر الحدود الفاصلة
professionalism : الاحتراف / المهنية الرفيعة
productive investment : الاستثمار المنتج
investment : الاستثمار
full cost recovery : الاستعادة الكاملة للكلفة
autonomy : الاستقلال الذاتي
judicial independence : الاستقلال القضائي
incoherence : الافتقار إلى الاتساق
underdeveloped economies : الاقتصادات الأقل نمواً
transitional economies : الاقتصادات الانتقالية
proceduralism : الالتزام بالإجراءات
hidden liabilities : الالتزامات المخبوءة
fiscal compliance : الامتثال الضريبي
concessions : الامتيازات
government/ vendor divide : الانفصام بين الحكومة والبائع
municipalities : البلديات
World Bank : البنك الدولي
regional environment : البيئة الإقليمية
international environment : البيئة الدولية
data : البيانات
free trade : التجارة الحرة
divestiture : التجريد
structural transformation : التحويل البنيوي
overall resource planning : التخطيط الشامل للموارد
focus on results : التركيز على النتائج
obligations : التزامات
pricing : التسعير
networking : التشبيك
legislations : التشريعات
legislative : التشريعي
cross- ministry co- operation : التعاون عبر الحدود الفاصلة بين الوزارات
cooperation : التعاون
global changes : التغيرات العالمية
synergy : التفاعل المتبادل
citizen interactions : التفاعل مع المواطنين
mediate differences : التفاوض لحل الخلافات
delegation : التفويض
overlap : التقاطعات
social assessment : التقييم الاجتماعي
evaluation : التقييم
running cost : التكاليف الجارية
global economic integration : التكامل الاقتصادي العالمي
integration : التكامل
technologists : التكنولوجيين
structural adjustment : التكيف الهيكلي
empowerment : التمكين
competitiveness : التنافسية
coordination : التنسيق
implementation : التنفيذ
economic development : التنمية الاقتصادية
socio- economic balance : التوازن الاجتماعي - الاقتصادي
documentation : التوثيق
result oriented : التوجه إلى النتائج
staffing : التوظيف
electronic signature : التوقيع الإلكتروني
official gazette : الجريدة الرسمية
marginalized groups : الجماعات المهمشة
trophies : الجوائز التذكارية
changing needs : الحاجات المتغيرة
programme governance : الحاكمية البرامجية
good governance : الحاكمية الجيدة
democratic governance : الحاكمية الديموقراطية
national accounts : الحسابات الوطنية
judgmental : الحكم التقييمي
public- private dialogue : الحوار بين العام والخاص
government services : الخدمات الحكومية
support services : الخدمات المساندة
citizen- centered service : الخدمة المتمحورة حول المواطن
lending support : الدعم الإقراضي
cash disbursements : الدفعات النقدية
disbursements and receipts : الدفعات والمقبوضات
enabling role : الدور التمكيني
credit : الدين
chief executives : الرؤساء التنفيذيين
cash balance : الرصيد النقدي
self- management authorities : السلطة ذاتية الإدارة
goods and services : السلع والخدمات
economic policy : السياسة الاقتصادية
government control : السيطرة الحكومية
euro- mediterranean partnership : الشراكة الأورو - متوسطية
vendor partnership : الشراكة مع البائعين
Mediterranean partners : الشركاء المتوسطيين
transparency : الشفافية
public interest : الصالح العام
knowledge- based industries : الصناعات القائمة عل المعرفة
fiscal control : الضبط المالي
central control : الضبط المركزي
financial restrictions : الضوابط المالية
financial deficit : العجز المالي
fiscal deficit : العجز المالي
contracts : العقود
e- Relationships : العلاقات الإلكترونية
analytic work : العمل التحليلي
earned revenues : العوائد المكتسبة
fraud : الغش
legislative branch : الفرع التشريعي
executive branch : الفرع التنفيذي
judicial branch : الفرع القضائي
corruption : الفساد
service delivery capacity : القدرة على تزويد الخدمة
key issues : القضايا الرئيسية
private sector : القطاع الخاص
regulations : القواعد
rules : القواعد
leadership : القيادة
measurement and recognition : القياس والتقدير
net worth : القيمة الصافية
efficiency : الكفاءة
restraints : الكوابح
strategic institutions : المؤسسات الاستراتيجية
owner : المالك
strategic initiatives : المبادرات الاستراتيجية
management accounting : المحاسبة الإدارية
commercial accounting : المحاسبة التجارية
analytical accounting : المحاسبة التحليلية
cash accounting : المحاسبة النقدية
accounting : المحاسبة
threats : المخاطر
output : المخرج
outputs produced : المخرجات المنتجة
appropriation : المخصصات
inputs purchased : المدخلات المشتراة
cash inputs : المدخلات النقدية
inputs : المدخلات
administrative decrees : المراسيم الإدارية
utilities : المرافق
African Training and : المركز الإفريقي للتدريب والبحث الإداري للإنماء
( Research Centre in Administration for Development (CAFRAD
accountability : المساءلة
accounting innovations : المستجدات في المحاسبة
political participation : المشاركة السياسية
participation and partnership : المشاركة والشراكة
partnership : المشاركة
operational projects : المشاريع العملانية
purchaser : المشتري
private operators : المشغلون الخاصون
transactions : المعاملات
equipment : المعدات
budgeted accounts : المقادير المحددة
current receipts : المقبوضات الراهنة
cash receipts : المقبوضات النقدية
competition : المنافسة
regional organization : المنظمات الإقليمية
Arab Administrative Development Organization : المنظمة العربية للتنمية الإدارية
line item budget : الميزانية القائمة على البنود
inside look : النظرة من الداخل
legacy architecture : النظم الموروثة
public transport : النقل العام
economic growth : النمو الاقتصادي
ا urban growth : النمو لمُدُني / الحضري
gender : النوع الاجتماعي
internal bodies : الهيئات الداخلية
audit bodies : الهيئات الرقابية
legislature : الهيئة التشريعية
regional agencies : الوكالات الإقليمية
executive agencies : الوكالات التنفيذية
deadening hand on change : اليد الحديدية التي تبطئ التغيير
low ranking : انخفاض الترتيب
United Nations Development Programme : برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي
at home program برنامج في البيت
slow responsiveness : بطء الاستجابة
building skills and capacity : بناء المهارات والقدرات

​


----------



## eng.basel (13 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكر لك ...
موضوع مفيد ...


----------



## samipro (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم , جهد كبير ومميز


----------



## abuzooba (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## بشير السعدي (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## adeb11 (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الطيب بوركت ايامك وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## nofal (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الطيب بوركت ايامك وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## eng.soledad (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيؤا على حسن صنيعك


----------



## الشخيبي (15 فبراير 2012)

*مشاركة متميزة.... أشكرك أخي باسم....*


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (15 فبراير 2012)

شكر الله لك


----------



## medo222 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع هام جدا فى مجال التعاقدات ونقظة ضعف للعرب


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (6 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## مستقبلي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

يتشكركم موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جــزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## oweineh (10 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------



## safa aldin (11 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------

